# Installing FreeBSD 7 Problem



## stefang37 (Jan 12, 2012)

Good day, dear reader,

Today I wanted to install FreeBSD 7 by using UNetbootin. I therefore have the FreeBSD 7.4. Release ISO downloaded and installed this. When you start get this error:


```
Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format
```

My question now is how do I fix it?

I currently using Windows 7 (32 bit).
I am pleased to answer me.

Sincerely,
Stefan


----------



## pkubaj (Jan 12, 2012)

Why would you want to install FreeBSD 7? You'd be better off using 9.0, since it's much newer. Besides, FreeBSD supports installing from USB since 8.0, 7 doesn't support it.


----------



## stefang37 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes , but I want do have 7 :S


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 12, 2012)

Please read this thread to make sure your question is not already answered: forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21568


----------



## stefang37 (Jan 12, 2012)

I already read this. And I dont talk about FreeBSD 7.2 

What i want to install is FreeBSD 7.4 <.<


----------



## pkubaj (Jan 12, 2012)

Then don't use USB.


----------



## stefang37 (Jan 12, 2012)

I installed it on the C:/ Direction, not on the USB


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 12, 2012)

There should be memstick images for 7.4 for download... but there aren't.  Looking at this from another way, what does 7.4 provide that 8.2 or even 9.0 does not?


----------



## stefang37 (Jan 12, 2012)

I installed already 8.2 with the same result.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 12, 2012)

Do you mean the 8.2 installer would not run via UNetbootin?  There are USB memory stick images for 8.2:
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ISO-IMAGES-i386/8.2/FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-i386-memstick.img


----------



## stefang37 (Jan 12, 2012)

I installed FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE amd64 ISO (what does it mean?) from http://www.freebsd.org/where.html and installed it with UNetbootin on the C:/ drive of my computer.


----------



## SNK (Jan 12, 2012)

stefang37 said:
			
		

> I installed it on the C:/ Direction, not on the USB



What do you mean by "installed it on the C:/ Direction"? Did you try to install FreeBSD as a program in Windows? Also given the error you report in your first post.


----------



## stefang37 (Jan 12, 2012)

I installed it on my first hard drive, where also Windows is installed.


----------



## SNK (Jan 12, 2012)

What happened to the thread? Post #11 got inserted somehow. I don't have it in one tab, but it is there in another.

_[ it was held for moderation -- Mod. ]_



			
				stefang37 said:
			
		

> I installed it on my first hard drive , where also Windows is installed.



What do you mean by installing it? What exactly did you do?


----------



## stefang37 (Jan 12, 2012)

It's like the picture here: http://unetbootin.sourceforge net/ 
The drive was not USB, it was the hard drive C:/


----------



## pkubaj (Jan 12, 2012)

You can't install FreeBSD like that.


----------



## SNK (Jan 12, 2012)

stefang37 said:
			
		

> It's like the Picture here : http:// unetbootin.sourceforge net/
> The Drive was not USB, it was the Hard drive C:/



You first need to put the image on the USB, and then you can reboot your machine, boot from the USB, and install FreeBSD. So in reference to the image that you refer to: the drive should be the USB, because UNetbootin creates only the bootable USB.


----------



## stefang37 (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh okay, then I will try this. Thank you for the information (I am searching my USB stick...)


----------



## SNK (Jan 12, 2012)

stefang37 said:
			
		

> Oh okay, then I will try this. Thank you for the information ( I am surchin my USB stick... )



If you just want to mess around with *NIX a bit then you might just want to install http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer. No bootable media needed. And once you find your USB you can still install FreeBSD.


----------



## stefang37 (Jan 12, 2012)

Should I install FreeBSD under Ubuntu?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 12, 2012)

"under"?  FreeBSD is another operating system.  It could be installed in addition to Ubuntu, but requires a separate partition.  If you want to experiment with FreeBSD, the easiest way is to install VirtualBox and install FreeBSD as a VM guest.  That requires no extra disk partitions.


----------



## stefang37 (Jan 12, 2012)

Okay, Yes, and that's the Reason why it doesn't work under this partition where I have Windows. Because FreeBSD needs a Linux-Kernel.


----------



## pkubaj (Jan 12, 2012)

stefang37 said:
			
		

> Okay, Yes, and that's the Reason why it doesn't work under this partition where I have Windows. Becouse FreeBSD needs a Linux-Kernel.



Nope, FreeBSD needs FreeBSD's kernel.
How long are you going to ask anymore? If you can't even install FreeBSD, you should stay with your clicky-clicky Windows.
And it's obvious it won't install on any partition used by Windows.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 12, 2012)

stefang37, FreeBSD is not a Windows application. It's an operating system just like Windows, MacOS, GNU/Linux, etc. If you're trying to install it on your system disk (on which Windows resides) you may render Windows unusable. And if you have any valuable data anywhere on that disk (AND NO BACKUPS!!!), you may very well lose everything if you don't know what you're doing.

If you just want to familiarize yourself with FreeBSD before going further, just do as wblock said and try it under an emulator/virtualization software. This way you can redo the setup a million times and experiment with it as much as you like without ever risking your existing system, software and personal data.

Also, PC-BSD may be more appropriate for you.


----------



## stefang37 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you Beastie for the Answer, 
I know that FreeBSD is an operating system because I've worked with this operating system in an emulator already and would like to install the operating system on a computer. How can I install FreeBSD on the computer? Custom one for Ubuntu because of the Linux kernel, or is the matter?

Sincerely,
. Stefan


----------



## pkubaj (Jan 12, 2012)

Burn it to DVD and boot from it, then install according to the handbook.
Jeez, is it really THAT difficult?
And you don't need Linux for that


----------



## stefang37 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you for the answer, I will try it.


----------

